
Sunk costs, quitting and the value of your brand - cstejerean
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/03/sunk-costs-quit.html
======
mynameishere
_The alternative is to quit. To become a statesman._

Read: To become a _quitter_.

Obama has been strong in caucuses and in unimportant states. Clinton has been
strong in primaries and critical states--evidentally including PA which is
coming up, probably in Florida (hard to say) and definitely Ohio. Obama has
won a lot of states, such as South Carolina, that are going to go to the GOP
no matter what in November.

In the past couple of elections, the chattering classes have waxed long and
strong about the importance of the hispanic vote--preaching this assertion
mainly to the GOP. You don't hear that too much now--because of two facts:

1) The chattering class wants Obama to win, and

2) Clinton is taking the hispanic vote.

Obama has been winning the black vote handily. What does this mean in terms of
overall strategy? Nothing. Blacks always vote about 90 percent Democratic in
general elections. Clinton has been winning the Hispanic vote with about 60-80
percent. What does this mean? A lot--because they are swing voters.

The superdelegates, who will be needed to decide this, may well consider the
strategic importance of Clinton. Probably not, though, since they are similar
to caucus goers, who tend to "know better" than the people.

~~~
cstejerean
When I submitted this post I was going to add a cautionary comment regarding
the political content of it. Leaving aside the politics I liked the point made
in the article. I don't particularly care about Obama or Clinton and who got
what votes in what state. So I'd prefer not to discuss that aspect.

~~~
mynameishere
_So I'd prefer not to discuss that aspect_

Then don't. Problem solved.

